# WerraMat - Helpfull hints??



## GeorgeInGeorgia (Sep 22, 2017)

My Werramat just arrived, lovely little camera!  I also scored the 100 mm tele, both camera and the 50 mm and the tele seem to be in excellent + condition.  The shutter sounds good at all speeds, VF clear, no lens flaws, etc.

I even have the instruction manual, such as it is.  Since I've got about 60 years of film burning I'm figuring the camera out, but for a beginner....  good luck!  Anyone out there know of a handy-dandy guide, such as were published back in the day by third-party folks?  For example the "Way" series.  

Another question.  While the helical on the 100 is silky-smooth, the 50 is stiff and needs cleaning.  Any thoughts on a good shop to do this?  Since the shutter is in the body the lenses should be simple inside, but not for me to attempt!

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 23, 2017)

Try this for a free manual.

Werra 1- 4, Werra mat, Werra matic instruction manual, user manual, PDF  manual, free manuals

D


----------

